# non lucrative visas approved



## kdsb (May 3, 2015)

I had posted here previously about the application process for non lucrative visas that allow U.S. citizens to move to Spain. We applied in February and just heard that we have been approved. 

I know there has been some discussion about whether foreigners are allowed to work remotely in Spain with a non lucrative visa. We had enough savings to prove that we didn't need to work, but the consulate actually seemed to want proof of consistent income, and my husband's company was open to him working remotely, so we provided a letter stating that he would be working remotely. It did not seem to cause any issue at all and I have heard of others doing the same with success.


----------



## Putrijaya (May 25, 2016)

Congratulations!

I am wondering if you might know how they would view my income as an owner of my own company. I pay myself $35,000 USD a year but take dividends of $40,000-$60,000 a couple of times a year. Did they ask to see investments?

Where in Spain will you live? or not sure yet?

Again... congrats!


----------



## kdsb (May 3, 2015)

I honestly have no idea and it could be different for each consulate (we used Boston). For our initial application we printed out savings, stock, retirement accounts but they were far more concerned with letters from our employer stating recurrent income.


----------



## Putrijaya (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. Hopefully paying myself 35k a year and taking dividends will be something that I can convey to them. I guess I could increase my wage, but then I'd pay more in payroll and other taxes. We'll see. Did they interview you in person?


----------



## kdsb (May 3, 2015)

They met with my husband. We all went to the consulate as a family but they send the rest of us home and just talked to him about travel dates, work plans, etc. This was when they informed us that they wanted employer letters.


----------



## Putrijaya (May 25, 2016)

OK, thanks for sharing this detail. Hope you have a great move over!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

kdsb said:


> I had posted here previously about the application process for non lucrative visas that allow U.S. citizens to move to Spain. We applied in February and just heard that we have been approved.
> 
> I know there has been some discussion about whether foreigners are allowed to work remotely in Spain with a non lucrative visa. We had enough savings to prove that we didn't need to work, but the consulate actually seemed to want proof of consistent income, and my husband's company was open to him working remotely, so we provided a letter stating that he would be working remotely. It did not seem to cause any issue at all and I have heard of others doing the same with success.


See, now I would love to know how you get on because it certainly does appear that some consulates do give out conflicting information and not to be funny but why does one consulate allow remote working when another wont?
Something doesn't add up.

Things is with remote working you will still have to file a Spanish tax return in the same way any EU citizen has to if they work remotely and this is where I imagine you will find out for certain what the rules are.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> See, now I would love to know how you get on because it certainly does appear that some consulates do give out conflicting information and not to be funny but why does one consulate allow remote working when another wont?
> Something doesn't add up.
> 
> Things is with remote working you will still have to file a Spanish tax return in the same way any EU citizen has to if they work remotely and this is where I imagine you will find out for certain what the rules are.


I'd be interested too.

One of my students is here on a non-lucrative visa with her husband & two kids. They got the visa based upon his income working remotely for a US company.

They won't be doing a tax return until next year, since this year 2016 is their first year of tax residency - so we won't know for another year. 

By which time they might even have left........ I know their original plan was to try it out for a year or two. They love it here - but who knows.........


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Pazcat said:


> See, now I would love to know how you get on because it certainly does appear that some consulates do give out conflicting information and not to be funny but why does one consulate allow remote working when another wont? Something doesn't add up. Things is with remote working you will still have to file a Spanish tax return in the same way any EU citizen has to if they work remotely and this is where I imagine you will find out for certain what the rules are.


 This is Spain. All government agencies give out conflicting information.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well you don't have to tell me that much but I imagine there is no conflict as far as Hacienda are concerned and they will be the ones with the final say on the matter.
Could be an expensive mistake to make if it is indeed one.

Like I say I'd love to know a definitive answer.


----------



## kdsb (May 3, 2015)

I've done a bit of research on this and found that we need to be in Spain for 183 days in a calendar year to have to pay tax. We arrive mid-July and plan to leave before the end of next June so I don't think we will have to worry about this.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

kdsb said:


> I've done a bit of research on this and found that we need to be in Spain for 183 days in a calendar year to have to pay tax. We arrive mid-July and plan to leave before the end of next June so I don't think we will have to worry about this.


 If working for a US company, true


----------

